# Anyone ever order from Peekseeds?



## GrowRebel (May 22, 2008)

The seedbank give them a good review ... but I would like some input from someone that has ordered from them ... can anyone give me some info on them?:watchplant:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

One of the mods here, The Brother's Grunt, recommended them to me last year.  I ended up going with seed boutique however, they had more variety.

If TBG recommends them, then they must be good.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 22, 2008)

*They are great. :aok: The service is top notch and all their beans are F1's.  *


----------



## GrowRebel (May 22, 2008)

wonderful ... I plan to send my cash today ... it is safe to send cash right? ...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

Me again-

While I didn't use Peak Seeds, I did indeed send cash to Seed Boutique.  I was nervous as hell.  But my seeds did come and I breathed in a HUGE sigh of relief.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 22, 2008)

:ciao: Right ... well I'm getting my cash together and sending it off today ... postage is wierd from the US to BC ... they want almost 10 bucks for 1-6 day delivery for a letter!:shocked:  Yet if you take the "vary" postage method ... it's $.74 ... hummm ... anyway I'll take the $.74 over the $9.95 for postage anyday ...:hubba: 

I will inform the board when I get the seeds ... and will confirm when I mailed the letter ... :dancing::banana:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 22, 2008)

Fingers crossed for ya.


----------



## Barrelhse (May 22, 2008)

Been there twice, no problems.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 23, 2008)

Did you sent cash?


----------



## GrowRebel (May 23, 2008)

Well ... just got back from the Post Office ...It's away ... send cash ... will post when it arrives ...


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (May 23, 2008)

I just got my order a few days ago. All together it took around 50 days to get them.
I wrote them after 4 weeks of no seeds and they said they had just sent them that day...
Anyways, the beans look great and they sent me 2 extra Skunk seeds for the trouble I guess.
I ordered 4 packs so I was a bit worried that I got burned there for a second...
Good luck, I hope your experience with them is a little better than mine was:farm:


----------



## GrowRebel (May 23, 2008)

50 days!:shocked:  Wow ... that's a long time ... are you in the states?  Where abouts ... I'm in Ohio ... The place in question is just North of Seattle ... I didn't think it would take that long ...


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (May 23, 2008)

Yup, Oregon

edit- fwiw, I'm sure not all of their orders take that long. They come pretty highly recommended, that's why I chose to order from them. 
Let us know how it goes, did you get the Blueberry?:bong1:


----------



## GrowRebel (May 23, 2008)

:stoned:You're in Oregon?  Oh oh ... That's way closer to BC that I am ... what did you order?  Was it in stock at the time?  Yep I ordered the Blueberry ... I sure hope it has a "unique" ... as they describe it ... yet :watchplant:blueberry taste ... with excellent buzz ... that's what I'm hoping from this strain.

I will definitely update the thread when I get the seeds ... :woohoo:


----------



## Afghan#1 (May 24, 2008)

Hey ive been waiting for their blueberry to ocme thru for the past week and 1/2.  Did they restock and sll ou tthat fast?!


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (May 24, 2008)

I ordered the Blueberry, Skunkberry, Northernberry, and Skunk. I had to get a reference # for the BB but they still had some I guess by the time they shipped. All the seeds look excellent, and the packaging was pretty sly too. I should be starting some soon. I can't wait:hubba:


----------



## Barrelhse (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, I sent cash. Ordering from there seems to take about 2 wks longer than your outside expectations.


----------



## GrowRebel (May 24, 2008)

Afghan#1 said:
			
		

> Hey ive been waiting for their blueberry to ocme thru for the past week and 1/2. Did they restock and sll ou tthat fast?!



They are still sold out ... I email the company because I wondered about the favor of the BB ... the called it a "unqiue" favor ... I want a blueberry flavor so hopefully it's a "unqiue" BB flavor ...  he returned my email telling me he had enough for one order and if I was interested ... I told him most definitely ... and the rest is history ... 



			
				Dr. Manny Bowles said:
			
		

> I ordered the Blueberry, Skunkberry, Northernberry, and Skunk. I had to get a reference # for the BB but they still had some I guess by the time they shipped. All the seeds look excellent, and the packaging was pretty sly too. I should be starting some soon. I can't wait:hubba:



You will have to let us know what the flavor of the BB is like ... You will know before I will since you have the seeds ... I guess it will be several weeks before I get them ...  I'm going to germenate those babies as soon as they get here ... half of them anyway ... the other half will go to a good friend of mine ... let us know what the male/female ratio is from your bean ...


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (May 24, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> You will have to let us know what the flavor of the BB is like ... You will know before I will since you have the seeds ... I guess it will be several weeks before I get them ... I'm going to germenate those babies as soon as they get here ... half of them anyway ... the other half will go to a good friend of mine ... let us know what the male/female ratio is from your bean ...


 
I've actually gotta wait for a bit until my bagseed grow is a little closer to done until I start the new beans. I'm thinking of germing the BB and SB to start and then throw those in with with some Herer clones I just started and I should have a happy little family of 3 flavors:aok: 

I hope the BB does have that awesome fruity taste we all love. Looks like it's got good genetics so here's to that eh...

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I'm sure they will show sooner than you think. Just try not to think about it:bongin:


----------



## Afghan#1 (May 27, 2008)

GrowRebel said:
			
		

> They are still sold out ... I email the company because I wondered about the favor of the BB ... the called it a "unqiue" favor ... I want a blueberry flavor so hopefully it's a "unqiue" BB flavor ...  he returned my email telling me he had enough for one order and if I was interested ... I told him most definitely ... and the rest is history ...
> 
> 
> Damn you rebel, it oculdve been my order...JK  I am jealous though b/c Ive been waiting for that strain to come back on stock but I didnt email them like you did.  Maybe ill do that next time.


----------



## brushybill (May 28, 2008)

hey rebel
 i ordered some northernberry from peak, it took about four weeks delivery, i live in the south east. hav'nt started growing yet cause temps here are mid 80's so there is no way i can grow when temps will be in the 100's next month, i'll have to watch you guys and wait for fall   good luck


----------



## GrowRebel (May 29, 2008)

Afghan#1 said:
			
		

> Damn you rebel, it oculdve been my order...JK I am jealous though b/c Ive been waiting for that strain to come back on stock but I didnt email them like you did. Maybe ill do that next time.


I was pretty surpised when he offered them ... I just expected the info on the favor ... the Force was with me ... :woohoo:



			
				brushybill said:
			
		

> hey rebel
> i ordered some northernberry from peak, it took about four weeks delivery, i live in the south east. hav'nt started growing yet cause temps here are mid 80's so there is no way i can grow when temps will be in the 100's next month, i'll have to watch you guys and wait for fall   good luck


Southeast?  Florida?  That's pretty dang hot ... I can't stand really hot weather ... especially with high humity ... 

... Well I won't look for them until next month ... thanks for the info ... :hubba:


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jun 20, 2008)

I just germed 15 of the seeds I got from Peak- 6 NB, 6 SB, and 3 SK1. 100% germination, most within 2 days-all had popped by day 4.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 26, 2008)

I got my seeds today! Yay! yay yay! ... almost 5 weeks to the day ... mailed my money on the 23rd of May ... today is the 26th of June ... one day short of 5 weeks ... 34 days ... I got 12 seeds ... four are on the small side so I'm germinating them first ... I have them in water as I type ... will keep a Peekseed Blueberry log ... if all goes well it should be done in December ... :watchplant::farm:Since I'm in no hurry and I have a good bit of soil I think I will simply take clones to sex instead of putting the mother plant up to sex ... the last BB I had show a tendency to have pre-flowers ... :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 27, 2008)

*CONGRATS on getting your beans. :aok: What are they giving away for freebies these days? *


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 27, 2008)

Well it was my first order ... the only freebie I got was two extra seeds ... I have 7 of the twelve germinating now ... some of the seeds looked small so I'm seeing if they will germ.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2008)

*Wow that's strange. When we ordered from them they sent us 10 free Northern Skunk beans. Must be they don't give out freebies anymore. *


			
				GrowRebel said:
			
		

> Well it was my first order ... the only freebie I got was two extra seeds ... I have 7 of the twelve germinating now ... some of the seeds looked small so I'm seeing if they will germ.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 28, 2008)

Maybe I caught them at a bad time? ... I know he told me he had enough beans for one order ... It would have been nice to get a freebie like you did, but I guess it just wasn't meant to be ... :cry::fid:

I've started a grow journal for this strain on the appropriate forum ... I will be updating it as the grow progresses ... can't wait to see what this "uniquie" favor they speak of is like ... :watchplant:


----------



## chunky monkey (Jun 29, 2008)

I just signed in for the first time yesterday 6-28 and the problem I am having is I cant figure out how to talk to people??? its driveing me nuts. I just started three straines and would love to talk to some fellow growers about them but can figure out how to do it. can you help me?


----------



## chunky monkey (Jun 29, 2008)

ok ok enough is enough what about the directions if all fails you read the directions. I think I lost them???? HELP PLEAS I WANT TO TALK ABOUT GROWING OR I AM GONNA BUST


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 29, 2008)

:ciao:Okay ... just take a deep relaxting breath ... now tell us ... what about growing would you like to talk about?:farm:  It's quite simple to talk to others ... just start with the strains you are growing and work from there ... :hubba:

Remember ... deep breath ... go now! ... :banana:


----------

